# May 2015 Book Count



## Maxx

May 2015

1.  Under the Dome (kindle) as of 5/1/15 on page 182 
2.  American Tabloid (DTB) as of 5/1/15 on page 65
3.  Blood Song (audiobook) as of 5/1/15 on page 320, completed 5/26/15, 320 pages read
4.  Night Journey-Green Mile 5 (DTB) began 5/23/15, completed 5/23/15, 90 pages read
5.  Coffey on the Mile -Green Mile 6 (DTB) began 5/24/15, completed 5/24/15, 134 pages read
6.  The Innocent (audiobook) began 5/27/15, as of 5/31/15 on page 355

Pages Read in May 2015:
Books Read in May 2015: 3
Pages Read in 2015:
Books Read in 2015: 15


----------



## Jaasy

85.1  The Whisperers, Three Book Box Set, by Ciana Stone, finished****g
86.2  Murderous Muffins by Lois Lavrisa, finished***g
87.3  Gathering Prey by John Sandford, finished****g
88.4  Nameless, Christening, Incarnate (Nameless Series 1,2,3) by Claire Kent, finished****g
89.7  Dipping into Sinn by DJ Parker, finished*****g
90.8  Deadbeat by Brian W. Smith, finished****g
91.9  Leave No Stone Unturned by Jeanne Glidewell,finished**g
92.10 Seal's Lost Dream by J.M. Madden, finished****g
93.11 Crime Czar, Tubby Dubonnet Series, by Tony Dunbar, finished***g
94.12 Quiet Ops: The Manhunter Series, Book 1 by L.J. Martin, finished*****g
95.13 Crimson Hit, L. J. Martin, finished****g
96.14 The President's Girlfriend (series) Bk 1-7, Mallory Monroe, finished*****g
103.21 Gabe by Marianne Jordan, finished****g
104.22 Dangerous Secrets, Callaghan Bros Series Bks 1-7, by Abbie Zanders, finished****g
111.29 Rose Hill by Pamela Grandstaff, finished****g
112.30 Queen of the Trailer Park by Alice Quinn, finished****g
113.31 Against the Dark, Undercover Associates BK1, by Carolyn Crane, finished****g
115.33 First Response, TREX Bk 1, Rescue Me, BK2, by Allie K. Adams,****g


----------



## Toby

1.44. The Adrenal Reset Diet: Strategically cycle Carbs and Proteins to Lose Weight, Ballance Hormones, and More from ...by Alan Nmd Christianson


----------

